# HELP....I took the Menu key off



## Lynn56 (Feb 20, 2010)

I popped off the menu/back key to clean out under it and now I can't get the key back on.  Can someone tell me how to do it?  I have done this with my computer but didn't realize it wouldn't pop right back on.  Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Yikes!  I don't know of anyone who has tried to take their keys off    The only thing I can think of is to call Amazon and ask if there is a way to get it back on.  I'm thinking that you may have broken a little piece that holds it on, though.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't done that myself, nor shall I be testing it.

However, if I had, I would not hesitate to use a bit of superglue to put it back on.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Sorry that happened to you.....but really......WHY would you even try to do that?? A kindle is NOT a computer......


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Yikes!!
I'm with Pidge...a dab of superglue...but not enough to make the key not function; you don't want it "solidly" in place.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Honestly if you try to superglue it yourself you could void the warranty.....even more. I'd call Amazon CS and explain to them that the key fell off......but I wouldn't tell them you TOOK it off......it's like saying you put it in the tub under the water with you- odds are it'll void your warranty....


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I suspect if you try to pop the buttons off, that could void the warranty as well. 

There is no reason that an itty-bitty little bit of superglue will cause any more harm than has already been done.

Telling Amazon that the button fell off would be dishonest.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lynn, yikes!  That's too bad, it sounds like a lesson well learned for the future.    I agree with everything Verena said.  Try the superglue in a very tiny amount.  And don't trey to remove any other parts of your Kindle.  Keep us posted.

Betsy


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Could you please post a pic of the kindle with the key off so we could all see how it is attached?


----------



## Tana928 (Jul 12, 2009)

Sorry but WHY?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

she said "to clean out under it" in the OP. . . . .


----------



## Lynn56 (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you for all your responses.  Yes, it was a stupid idea.  and yes I did learn from it.  I let a friend borrow my kindle and I think she got crumbs or something under the key.  I thought I could pop it off and clean under it; I have done this with my computer.  Its a very bad idea.  I did get the key back on, but the back button does not work now.  There are 2 tiny springs on the back of the key...one was crooked and I had to straighten it.  But it still did not fix the back button part.  I am so sorry I did this...wish I would have asked you all about it before I did it.  Anyway, thanks for responding!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Lynn, so sorry your friend was not careful with your Kindle.  I can completely understand your frustration.  
I hope it all works out okay in the end.
deb


----------



## Lynn56 (Feb 20, 2010)

drenee:

Thanks.  Yes, it is very frustrating and my kindle is my most treasured possession.  I should have just contacted Amazon.  Oh well, hope no one else tries this.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I feel so bad.  That is exactly why NOBODY touches my Kindle; not even my own mother!!  I have made it loud and clear from day one...and everyone is well aware that they touch it they die, in no simpler terms.

Without trying to be rude:  Your friend should have been more considerate about being so nonchalant with such a costly device; especially a borrowed one!!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

::Hugs Lynn:: I'm so sorry........sometimes we do things, thinking they're a good idea, and then regret it for a long time after.......Do you have extended coverage on your K? You can always call and explain the situation to Amazon CS......perhaps you can exchange it for a new one?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I agree with Pomlover, I think you should contact Amazon and see what they say. Just make sure you call the special number for *Kindle* Customer Service and not just the regular Amazon Customer Service. They seem to be nicer and more willing to go that extra mile.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

911jason said:


> I agree with Pomlover, I think you should contact Amazon and see what they say. Just make sure you call the special number for *Kindle* Customer Service and not just the regular Amazon Customer Service. They seem to be nicer and more willing to go that extra mile.


This really is a good idea; nothing ventured, nothing gained; you might be really happy with the response you get, but you sure won't be any worse off.
I hope they can help you.


----------

